# National Treasure: Book of Secrets



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah,...nice to know I can count on Hollywood,...for a big let down! Same basic story as the first one, but not nearly as clever. What was the point of adding Ed Harris and Helen Mirren to the cast and then waste their talents? I love a good popcorn flick as much as the next guy, but,.....sometimes I wonder why I bother with HT? Is it too much to ask for a decent film? 

Ah yes, part two of the double feature was Juno. Did not need my HT system to really enjoy this film. I did find myself drawn into the soundtrack (which I find more often than not detracts from many films) and for this the RBH 1266-SE did shine:bigsmile:, my wife and I thought it quite ,.... qwercky, thoughtful and witty :clap:


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Nova,

I thought it was a mildly entertaining time waster. Plus, it's always fun to watch
Nicholas Cage overact in one of those shouting scenes he's famous for. Cage is capable of giving a subtle performance if carefully directed. Otherwise he hams it up. But that can be amusing because he's so over the top. As usual, the wig he wears doesn't look like it's part of his head.


The key to watching these type of films is not to expect too much. Items like a
plausible story or realistic stunts aren't ingrediants of most contemporary action movies that rely on CGE. If you expect absolutely nothing, then it can be enjoyed on some level. The screenplay threw so many plots and subplots into the mix, I thought it was funny. I wouldn't want to screen it again but it was worth a rental
if you've seen everything else.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not saying it was a bad movie, just disappointing. :sad2: I suppose I do expect too much sometimes, but with all the hype surrounding many of these films I can't help but to expect more than I usually get.


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

I actually liked this one better than the first one. I am a big Nicholas Cage fan, though. Perhaps that makes me a bit biased. I liked the little things in this movie: the puzzle desks, the president's book, O'Riley in the bathroom stall, the faked drunken arguement, the secret tunnels under Mount Vernon. The only part I didn't care for so much was some of the stuff when the water was rushing in and they were trying to escape (perhaps the ending was not so good, but the rest of the movie made up for it in my case). Maybe I need to watch the first one again. It has been awhile, so maybe that is why i like the second one better.


----------

